# Canada Day Fireworks in Afghanistan



## Ammo (30 Jun 2008)

A good one from Dewar in today's Toronto Sun
http://www.ottawasun.com/Comment/Dewar/2008/06/29/6022796-sun.html


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Jun 2008)

my feelings on CANADA DAY
please see attachment
hope you all have a super day
             best regards,,
                    scoty b


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2008)

Scotty, 

Have a good Canada Day. I'm having a drink to you and old times right now.


----------

